# If you have a 2007 Allez Triple please post a pic!



## mace2 (Mar 17, 2007)

It looks like this is going to be my first road bike! But I'm having trouble deciding between the black colour scheme or red.

If you have an '07 Allez please share a picture to help me decide! Thanks.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Try a Google Image search if you don't find them in the Specialized "Show us your bike" threads. Better yet find a dealer with both colors in stock.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's a pic of mine. It's an 07 Elite Triple. LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## mace2 (Mar 17, 2007)

Perfect! That's the exact one I'm looking at.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome! I love it! It's my first road bike and really my first bike in over 15 years. I've already put over 200 miles on it. No regrets! Heck I put over 40 miles on it the first weekend I owned it. I love the color combination as well. I really dig white bikes.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

My 2006 Specialized Allez Comp Triple, Are you looking at the triple or the elite?


----------



## mace2 (Mar 17, 2007)

I was originally looking at the triple but am now eyeing up the (canadian) elite. Can't wait to go down to the shop.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

What's the difference? I've got the Elite Triple. On Specialized's website, I don't see just an "Elite."


----------



## mace2 (Mar 17, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> What's the difference? I've got the Elite Triple. On Specialized's website, I don't see just an "Elite."


guess i should've been more specific.

i was looking at the Allez Triple originally, but am now thinking about the Allez Elite Triple.
the canadian line is a bit different from the american one also (i'm looking at the canadian site).


----------

